# Sometimes



## tinacrabapple (Dec 8, 2014)

Sometimes

I wonder
why people pick flowers
only to rip the petals off.

They are
scattered under 
the blossom
withered.

Delicate beauty
recklessly ruined
for amusement?

Withered petals
scattered under 
the blossom.

Naively, I wonder...


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 9, 2014)

The destructive nature of the ignorant  man is a irresistible force that attacks beauty and knowledge just because they can. A piece one can sink their teeth on. 

naively I wonder why beauty can't remain untouched.. Enjoyed....


my warmest
bob


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 9, 2014)

I wonder why too.

Sadly, the thoughtless, careless and heedless ones don't seem to wonder at anything.


----------



## Blade (Dec 9, 2014)

Touching thoughts. I kind of think that the urge for destruction is somewhat inborn and the civilized grow out of it.:upset:


"She loves me, she loves me not.":scratch:


----------



## docshoog (Dec 9, 2014)

She loves me.....she loves me not.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2014)

^^^yes... it's about destroying love, ruining a relationship.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 10, 2014)

Very--very well done. Beauty desecrated and destroyed. I remember hearing about the destruction of a rare Art collection--nothing taken--just destroyed, and everyone just wanted to know "WHY?"...Thanks. Peace always...Julia


----------



## docshoog (Dec 10, 2014)

?????????????????


----------



## aj47 (Dec 10, 2014)

The whole loves-me(-not) thing.   Not to mention that flowers are sex organs.  Yeah.


----------



## madlaxer (Dec 10, 2014)

sometimes we do things just because we can  regardless of the beauty we wasted


----------



## tinacrabapple (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's responses.  They are just flowers after all...


----------



## tinacrabapple (Dec 12, 2014)

You have to master yourself before you can master others.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 12, 2014)

tinacrabapple said:


> Thanks for everyone's responses. They are just flowers after all...





Ha--nothing is EVER "just"--not when you write a poem about it, put it out there for a bunch of mad poets to stew and ponder[lol], and you were pondering the same question--right here--first line in this poem... Thanks again. Hope to see you post more.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Dec 12, 2014)

Kinda haunting. I'm not sure if it was supposed to be sad or thought provoking, but it was both for me.

I felt the poem would be a little better if it had one less stanza in it, and an elipsis or comma after "sometimes" like below. 

Was a nice read, though. 



tinacrabapple said:


> Sometimes...
> 
> I wonder
> why people pick flowers
> ...


----------



## Firebird (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice concept. I like it!

Thanks for sharing.

Firebird


----------



## tinacrabapple (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you all for reading.  I appreciate your time, but I find it offensive when people rewrite a poem without asking the author.


----------



## tiphhhhh (Dec 12, 2014)

I wonder the same thing about cut flowers. We rip them from the ground to watch them die.


----------

